# what movie/movies did you rent last night...



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

we rented the new Conan ... it really gets the characters back to the basics... its nothing but graphic blood n guts n blood n torture n blood...

n gutzz


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

We didn't rent anything but I watched the 2005 Cameron Crowe film "Elizabethtown."  It was very good.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

With our new Roku, we watched a segment of Waiting for God and Portlandia.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

got the Fright Night remake from Netflix
and Season 5 Volume 2 of Perry Mason


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Watched a few episodes of I Love Lucy, believe it or not.  I'm a Lucille Ball fan.  She was a brilliant physical comic.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

We watched the new Karate Kid.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

We watched most of Hall Pass while I painted my nails before going out.  My hairdresser called it the ultimate chick flick but after hearing me laughing for about 20 minutes straight, my husband decided he couldn't miss it and joined me.

It's pretty cute (and a little crude)!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

No way! I watched 'The Walking Dead' Marathon from the time I got home from work at 3PM until I stumbled into bed at midnight. Zombies rock! (and I think I resembled one by the time I hit the sack)


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

I didn't rent anything last night but my dvd I ordered came in the mail and I watched the documentary and then listened to the commentary for it - 50th Anniversary Collection Edition of The Ten Commandments.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I was at a hotel this weekend and they gave us a free movie download, so we watched The Help. It was pretty good. I haven't read the book version, so I don't know how close it is to the book. But it was worth watching. I liked it.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens. Rather enjoyed it.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Clint Eastwood's "Hereafter".  It was a bit slow, but hey, it was a movie!!  Also picked up "Tree of Life" but haven't watched it yet.  Too much football.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Stephen_Melling said:


> Cowboys and Aliens. Rather enjoyed it.


I watched _Cowboys and Aliens_ on Christmas Eve through Amazon Instant Video. I had a promotional credit so it was free. It was pretty cool.

Last night I watched _Gigi_, which cost me 96 cents because I had used up the last of my credits, then I watched _Love, Wedding, Marriage_ for free on Amazon Prime video.

I don't know what I'm going to watch tonight, but it'll probably be a freebie.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephen_Melling said:


> Cowboys and Aliens. Rather enjoyed it.


We watched that last night as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jessy said:


> We watched that last night as well.


Can't go to far wrong with a Harrison Ford movie.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Clint Eastwood's "Hereafter".


I walked out of it in the theater. So bad I asked for and got my money back. There were other reasons for asking for refund, but ultimately it was because it simply was a baaaaad movie.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Watch Downtown Abbey on Calcifer

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I watched _I Hate Valentine's Day_ with John Corbett. Cute movie with a terminally perky heroine, but there's a reason for that. Cute movie with nice characters.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

We watched Justin Bateman and Whatshisname in THE CHANGE-UP. I thought it was like CRAZY, STUPID LOVE, only with boobs and not as good a storyline. Funny moments, though.

Actually it was a marathon night because we also watched the first episode of SHERLOCK (very good) and finished up the quirky BRAND-NEW DAY (a Maori musical, of all things).


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

We watched several French movies: The Heartbreaker, really nice and fun; I Do, How to Get Married and Stay Single, very nice and super fun; Happily Ever After, the one I liked the least because not as fun and slow. The rest of my family proceeded to watch the first of the two OSS 117, Lost in Cairo, movie that they swear is a must. We are not French


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Hidalgo and Seabiscuit. Hubby was in a horse mood!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just watched _On Moonlight Bay_, Doris Day, Gordon MacRae 1951. Amazon Prime freebie.

I'm running through the recently added movies. Watching _Cannery Row_ right now. Love that movie.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Have 'Tangled' down for tonight's viewing. I've heard it's pretty good.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> We have a free month of Amazon Prime right now, and _Cannery Row_ is on our to-watch list. Today we viewed _Dolores Claiborne_.


Wonderful movie. I could never afford to get it on video since it was always about $80. It's come way down, now, so I guess they finished paying off Raquel Welch. Now, I don't need to buy it. 

I watched _Mr. Blanding's Builds His Dream House_ last night.

I really like the new set up on Prime. It was so primitive before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No movies last night. I discovered Hill Street Blues on Hulu yesterday so I'm in a marathon mode.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Didn't rent any movie last night...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

watched "Study in Pink" and "One Corpse too Many" on netflix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> watched "Study in Pink" and "One Corpse too Many" on netflix.


Sherlock? My DD bought me the DVD last Christmas. Really, really good.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sherlock? My DD bought me the DVD last Christmas. Really, really good.


SIP=sherlock
OCTM=Brother Cadfael. Derek Jacobi rocks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> SIP=sherlock
> OCTM=Brother Cadfael. Derek Jacobi rocks.


Love Derek Jacobi. I'll have to see if Cadfael is on Amazon Prime or Hulu.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

_The Man from Earth_

Basically it was a lot of "all religion is just regurgitated myths" preachiness that distracted from the underlying story. The ending was alright, though, and helps it go from 2/5 to 3/5.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Love Derek Jacobi. I'll have to see if Cadfael is on Amazon Prime or Hulu.


Yup, free on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sherlock? My DD bought me the DVD last Christmas. Really, really good.


I've got that as well. And in terms of renting, I've been on an X-Files marathon for quite a while now. I started at the beginning, and am currently at disc 3, Season 8.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Watched Apollo 18 the other night.  It was pretty interesting and because it used a lot of actual moon footage (I think), it was sort of believable until the end and then it went a little too far out and sort of left me hanging at the end because nothing was really explained.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't rent it, but on TCM I watched Charlie Chaplin in Modern Times tonight.  Enjoyable, though not awesome.  I want to see The Great Dictator again....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I haven't watched any movies in a couple of days. I didn't even turn on the TV until dinnertime yesterday. Then I watched the last two episodes of Numb3rs. As usual, the end of the series finale was pretty hokey, but that's how these things go. They tied it all up in the end.

Tonight, I'll probably watch Season 1 of Downton Abbey so I can catch up with the characters before watching Season 2.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_The Borgias_ with Jeremy Irons. Slightly boring and highly sanitized version of the history but with beautiful clothes! It is worth watching only for those fabrics, the colors and textures. Incredible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

About to receive the first disc of _Crusade_, a spin-off of _Babylon 5_. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Started watching Friendly Persuasion on Amazon Prime last night. I hope to finish watching it tonight.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Tony Richards said:


> About to receive the first disc of _Crusade_, a spin-off of _Babylon 5_. Anyone know anything about it?


i didn't like it. hope you do.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

We watched *2012* at home. I'd seen it on the big screen, but I actually liked it better this (2nd) time around. Still wondering what December 2012 will have in store for us! Eeek!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

I finally watched *Midnight in Paris*, written and directed by Woody Allen.

If you are a writer smitten with the glory days of Paris, where writers like Hemingway and Fitzgerald hung out in the bistros, then you will like this precious movie.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi853581081/


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been watching a bunch of old monster movies lately. Last night it was The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. This weekend it will be Them! and probably an old Godzilla movie I haven't seen yet.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

No movie last night!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We watched March of the Penguins, free on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Lah Lah (Jan 26, 2012)

Not last night but we rented 2012 and Dolphin Tale [slight difference there? maybe?]


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Rise of Planet of the Apes

I really liked it but DH thought it was dumb.  We all have opinions, right?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

The King's Speech, and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watched two freebies on Amazon Prime last night. _Mr. Roberts_ and _Defending Your Life_. Started watching _Please Don't Eat the Daisies_ but it got late. I'll finish watching it this afternoon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I watched Larry Crowne last night. Pretty boring. I like Tom Hanks and Julia Roberts, but it was a very slow movie and I really didn't like Roberts in this movie.

Tonight I may watch One Day...hopefully that one will be better.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

tamaraheiner said:


> Rise of Planet of the Apes
> 
> I really liked it but DH thought it was dumb.  We all have opinions, right?


I though it was a great movie, though it does lose a little steam in the end.

Last night I went around to a friends' place for dinner (they're anchored home with a 4 year old) and afterwards we (finally) watched the last Harry Potter (part 2 of Deathly Hallows). Not bad, lost some steam as well. Nice to have the whole series wrapped up though.


----------



## Cowboy Jimmy (Jan 16, 2012)

28 Weeks Later. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Around the World in 80 Days which is still entertaining.
Suburban Girl


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Last night my husband and I rented Midnight in Paris, which we both enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> And I rented The Help for $1.99. I have a month to start watching it, so I'll probably wait for a while on that one. My young adult daughter may want to watch it with me.


I really should rent The Help. I didn't get around to reading the book. Hopefully, the movie will give me enough of the flavor of the book.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I really should rent The Help. I didn't get around to reading the book. Hopefully, the movie will give me enough of the flavor of the book.


I read the book. It was _just okay_ for me. I am surprised that it is so highly rated and widely read. I found much of it boring, but maybe I just wasn't in the right mood. I think it'll be interesting to see how the characters are portrayed in the movie. The $1.99 rental rate was listed as a weekend promotion price, but I see that it's still at that price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I read the book. It was _just okay_ for me. I am surprised that it is so highly rated and widely read. I found much of it boring, but maybe I just wasn't in the right mood. I think it'll be interesting to see how the characters are portrayed in the movie. The $1.99 rental rate was listed as a weekend promotion price, but I see that it's still at that price.


Just watched the trailer. I remember when I moved down to Florida. Separate water fountains and rest rooms for the "********" and the "whites." Signs telling the "********" to go to the back of the bus. I was only 13 years old, but I was appalled. Not sure I want to watch it because I lived it.

The people who made these rules had no idea they were restricting everyone including themselves. If the line at the white water fountain was too long, I wasn't allowed to go to the colored water fountain for a drink, just as an example. No seats in the front of the bus? I had to stand while there were seats available in the back. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## ChrisHewitt (Dec 24, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The people who made these rules had no idea they were restricting everyone including themselves. If the line at the white water fountain was too long, I wasn't allowed to go to the colored water fountain for a drink, just as an example. No seats in the front of the bus? I had to stand while there were seats available in the back. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


That's terrible, I didn't realise this sort of thing was taking place so recently in the so called civilised world.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ChrisHewitt said:


> That's terrible, I didn't realise this sort of thing was taking place so recently in the so called civilised world.


Late 50's, very early 60's. We used to drive to Florida and driving through Georgia and the Carolinas was unreal.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

tamaraheiner said:


> Rise of Planet of the Apes
> 
> I really liked it but DH thought it was dumb.  We all have opinions, right?


We bought that for my daughter for Christmas (because she's in love with the actor who played Malfoy in HP, lol). It was okay. I like John Lithgow quite a bit, and he did a great job. It was actually better than I'd thought it would be..

Over the weekend, my older daughter and I watched "Leapyear" with Amy Adams. It was okay, but the scenery was lovely. I'm so ready to pack up and visit Ireland, lol.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

A friend brought over How to Train Your Dragon on Friday night.  I like animated movies, especially computer animated ones, so it was enjoyable.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Titanic.  I got the Tenth Anniversary Edition from Amazon Marketplace recently.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Didn't rent, just went to our DVD shelf and picked an old winner, Harold And Maude:

http://www.amazon.com/Harold-Maude-Ruth-Gordon/dp/6305882592/ref=sr_1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1329077569&sr=1-1

One of my all-time top tens.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Didn't rent it, but finally psyched myself up to watch "Marley and Me" on the Fox Movie Channel last night. It did a decent job of capturing the general tone of the book, even if some of the details changed. As expected, I cried my eyes out toward the end. The one glaring omission for me was the part at the end of the book where Grogan recounts


Spoiler



the article he wrote about Marley after his passing and the huge influx of messages, mail, etc. he received from his readers in response


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching _The Big Sleep_ with Bogart and Bacall on Amazon Prime. I can't believe I never saw this movie before.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We finally got around to seeing Young Victoria.
and we enjoyed it.


----------

